# Eclipse: Java Sourcen zwischen Rechnern austauschen



## Leroy42 (11. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

wie kannn ich Java-Sourcen zwischen verschiedenen Rechnern
(auf Arbeit und zuhause) einfach hin- und herschieben?

Im Moment packe ich die einzelnen Java-Dateien extern
aus und kopiere einzeln (via Textpad) den Inhalt der Dateien in die
jeweiligen Dateien im geöffneten Eclipse-Fenster (des anderen Rechners)
und erstelle jeweils im _anderen_ Eclipse neue Klassen die ich
(z.B. auf Arbeit) dem Projekt hinzugefügt habe, noch einmal neu.

 ???:L (  )

Es gibt doch auch bestimmt eine Möglichkeit, den _gesamten_
Source-Ordner zu packen, zu versenden, und dem anderen
Eclipse dann klarzumachen, dass sich das Projekt verändert hat
(neue Klassen, geänderter Source-Code).

Wie macht ihr denn sowas?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## AlArenal (11. Aug 2007)

Synctoy?

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/digitalphotography/prophoto/synctoy.mspx


Und warum der Krampf mit dem manuellen Einfügen? Du kannst doch einfach von extern aktualisieren, danach Eclipse starten und ggf. das Projekt bereinigen.

Am schönsten wäre natürlich ein RCS, am besten Subversion.... Oder leg den Workspace auf den Stick/die externe Platte


----------



## AlArenal (11. Aug 2007)

P.S.:



			
				Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie macht ihr denn sowas?



- Notebook benutzen

 und / oder

- internen SVN-Server aufsetzen und von daheim via VPN arbeiten

  oder

- den Job auf der Arbeit lassen und daheim abschalten


----------



## Leroy42 (11. Aug 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du kannst doch einfach von extern aktualisieren, danach Eclipse starten und ggf. _das Projekt bereinigen_.



Meinst du den Punkt "Refresh" im Kontextmenü des Projekts?

Kann ich da einfach den gesamten Projektordner _".../workspace/MeinProjekt"_ packen
und auf den anderen Rechner überbügeln? Gehen dann keine internen Einstellungen
verloren (Benutzte Klassen des Projekts, ...)?

Ich weiß nicht, wo eclipse die Informationen zu den Projekten speichert...



			
				AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder leg den Workspace auf den Stick/die externe Platte



Hab keinen Stick oder externe Festplatte   



			
				AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> P.S.:
> oder
> - den Job auf der Arbeit lassen und daheim abschalten



Auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## semi (11. Aug 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> P.S.:
> ...
> - den Job auf der Arbeit lassen und daheim abschalten


 :toll:  Ohh ja, das kann nicht jeder.  


Übrigens, in Eclipse kann man Projekte auch in ein Archiv exportieren. (Rechtsklick + Export im Package Explorer)


----------



## Leroy42 (11. Aug 2007)

Thanks fo the info.....


----------

